# THERE IS HOPE



## 23528 (Jan 8, 2006)

I WANTED TO TAKE A FEW MINUTES HERE AND MAKE ANOTHER POST ABOUT MY EXPEREINCE. I HAVE BATTLED CHRONIC, MIND BENDING CONSTIPATION FOR OVER 5 YEARS. I HAD BEEN TO COUNTLESS DOCS, I HAD READ EVERY ARTICAL, TRIED EVERY OVER THE COUNTER MED, EVERY PRESCRIBED MED, EVERY DIET, EVEN SOME CRAZY HOME REMEDIES THAT I CANT BELIEVE I EVEN TRIED. NOTHING WORKED. MY MARRAIAGE, MY EMPLOYMENT, MY KIDS, EVERYTHING WAS GOING TO HELL. NO ONE UNDERSTANDS THE PAIN, DISCOMFORT AND JUST THE PLAIN HUMILIATION THAT THIS PROBLEM BRINGS WITH IT. EVEN THE DOCTORS SEEM TOTALLY UNSYMPETHETIC. ONE DAY I WAS SO BAD AND SO FED UP, I HOPPED IN THE CAR, DROVE TO THE EMERGENCY ROOM, CALLED MY WIFE, TOLD HER I WASNT LEAVING UNTIL THEY FOUND THE PROBLEM. AFTER ABOUT 30 SECONDS IN THERE, THE ATTENDING DOC TOLD ME I HAD IBS. I BECAME SO UPSET THEY ACTUALLY GAVE ME A VALIUM INJECTION TO CALM ME DOWN, I WANTED TO PUNCH THAT SOBs LIGHTS OUT. I WENT TO DOC AFTER DOC AFTER DOC, UNTIL FINALLY I FOUND A DOC THAT TOTALLY UNDERSTOOD. HE SENT ME TO MORE TEST THAN I CAN COUNT, ALL THE NORMAL THINGS AND EVEN SOME CRAZY ONES, ALL IN AN EFFORT TO FIND A CAUSE, WHICH WE NEVER DID, BUT HE KEPT ON TRYING. BY THIS POINT I WAS DOWNING ABOUT A 1/2 BOTTLE OF MILK OF MAGNESIA A DAY. MAYBE AN ENEMA ONCE OR TWICE A WEEK. INOTHER WORDS, I WOULD NEVER GO ANYWHERE WHERE A BATHROOM WASNT WITHIN A VERY CLOSE DISTANCE. ENEMAS WORKED, BUT WHAT A MESSY PAIN IN THE BUTT,,,NO PUN INTENDED. MY GASTRO DOC AND I WERE AT THE END, NOT SURE WHERE TO GO, WHAT TO DO NEXT. THE TALK OF A BAG STARTED. WHILE THIS DIDNT THRILL ME AT ALL, BY THIS POINT, I WAS READY TO HAVE A COLOSTOMY BAG HANGING FROM THE MIDDLE OF MY FOREHEAD. WHATEVER IT TOOK TO BE ABLE TO HAVE SOME KIND OF LIFE AGAIN, I WAS WILLING TO DO. HE REFFERED ME TO A COLON/RECTAL SURGEON, AFTER A FEW VISITS AND A FEW MORE TEST, HE MENTIONED A PROCEDURE CALLED M.A.C.E. I HAD NEVER HEARD OF IT, AND I STARTED RESEARCHING IT. M.A.C.E. STANDS FOR MALONE ANTIGRADE CONTINENT ENEMA. THEY TAKE YOUR APPENDIX, AND ATTACH ONE END TO YOUR COLON, THE OTHER TO THE UNDERSIDE OF YOUR BELLY BUTTON. IN OTHER WORDS, YOUR APPENDIX BECOMES A TUBE IN EFFECT. WHAT I DO NOW IS USE A STANDERED CATHETER TUBE, INSERT IT THRU THE VERY SMALL HOLE IN MY BELLY BUTTON AND FEED IT ABOUT 6 INCHES INTO MY COLON, PAINLESS. I THEN USE A LARGE SYRINGE WITH NORMAL TAP WATER, AND INJECT IT INTO THE CATH. IN ABOUT 30 SECONDS, I AM COMPLETELY FLUSHED OUT. I CANNOT TELL YOU WHAT A MIRACLE THIS HAS BEEN FOR ME. NO BAG, NO LARGE HOLE IN MY TUMMY, NO NOTHING. THE HOLE IN MY BELLY BUTTON IS MICROSCOPIC AND UNNOTICEABLE. THE PROCDURE IS VERY EASY AND CLEAN, I CAN DO IT AT WORK, IN THE AIRPORT, WHEREVER IM AT, AND NO ONE KNOWS THE DIFFERENCE. I JUST FIND IT AMAZING THAT AFTER SEEING COUNTLESS DOCS, BEING AT COUNTLESS HOSPITALS AND CLINICS, READING EVERY ARTICLE THAT I COULD GET MY HANDS ON, THAT NO ONE SEEMS TO KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT THIS. I AM NOW ON A MISSION TO LET ALL MY FELLOW SUFFERS KNOW ABOUT THIS.ITS NOW BEEN 2 MONTHS, AND I COULDNT BE HAPPIER. MY EMPLOYEER IS PLEASED TO GET THERE EMPLOYEE BACK, MY KIDS ARE HAPPY TO GET THERE DAD BACK, AND MOST OF ALL, MY WIFE IS THRILLED TO GET HER HUSBAND BACK. AFTER 5 YEARS OF STAYING HOME, EITHER IN THE BATHROOM TRYING TO POOP, OR LAYING ON THE COUCH FEELING LIKE POOP, IT IS A JOY TO JUST JUMP IN THE CAR WITH THE FAMILY AND GO ON A ROAD TRIP AGAIN, WITH NO WORRIES. I BEG YOU, IMPLORE YOU, THAT IF YOU TOO ARE AT YOUR WITS END, DO YOUR HOMEWORK, FIND A GOOD GASTRO GUY IN YOUR AREA AND ASK, NO DEMAND, THAT HE OR SHE, RESEARCH THIS PROCEDURE FOR YOU. I CAN ATTEST FROM PERSONAL EXPERIENCE THAT IF YOU DONT SPEAK UP AND BE DEMANDING, YOU WILL LEAVE YOUR DOC WITH ANOTHER PILL, AOTHER POWDER AND ANOTHER BAD ATTITUDE BECAUSE NO ONE SEEMS TO CARE. AGAIN, ITS CALLED M.A.C.E., MALONE ANTIGRADE CONTINENT ENEMA....IT HAS PROBABLY SAVED MY LIFE, BECAUSE I CAN TELL YOU, I WAS GETTING TO THE POINT WHERE LIVING WITH THE PAIN AND HUMILATION, DIDNT MUCH SEEM LIKE IT WAS WORTH IT ANYMORE.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Did you got your cecum fixed at the same time?Learn more here:http://www.cecopexia.com/_private/English/freebook.htm


> quote:Success of appendicocecostomyIn the study presented at the American Society of Colon and Rectal Surgeons, in the meeting that was held from 8 to 1 3 May 1 994 in Orlando, Florida, J. Hill and I. McLennan reported how they performed an appendicocecostomy to administer antegrade enemas as a treatment for intractable chronic constipation, in order to avoid the seriousness of the other surgical alternative (extirpation of most of the harge bowel). These authors reported their good results but, in our opinion, without purposefully attempting it, they were performing a cecopexy. And we think that, even after removal of the catheter, as the cecum would remain fastened, they would probably be gratefully surprised as they have essentiahhy performed Wilmâ€™s operation.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

How long it take to recuperate from the appendicocecostomy surgery?I can't beleive no one suggest it to me


----------



## 23528 (Jan 8, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by SpAsMaN*:How long it take to recuperate from the appendicocecostomy surgery?I can't beleive no one suggest it to me


I am still healing. the incision where they went in for the appendix became infected, put me back a few weeks. i ended up being off work for 3 weeks. It would have been shorter if not for the infection.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Babender, your story sounds just like mine, even down to the milk of mag and the enemas. do you know if this procedure is only for those with chronic constipation and colonic inertia? i've been hoping for a colectomy but the gi docs all told me they don't like doing those if it's "just" ibs-c...i'll have to see if they'd consider me a candidate for m.a.c.e. i live outside ann arbor. if i can't find someone there who'll do it, i can always drive to grand rapids. Ferguson is a good place. my mom used to work there.thanks again for all your info and support!and yes, like spasman said, if this mace is done for those of us with ibs-c, why didn't any of the docs mention it to me before!!!


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

It has been used for defecation disorders and IBS:http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...l=pubmed_docsum1: Dis Colon Rectum. 2007 Jan;50(1):22-8


> quote:Malone antegrade continent enema: an alternative to resection in severe defecation disorders.Poirier M, Abcarian H, Nelson R. Division of Colorectal Surgery, University of Illinois at Chicago, 1740 West Taylor, Room 2204, Chicago, Illinois 60612, USA. mpoirier###uic.eduPURPOSE: This study was designed to evaluate patient self-reported outcome of the Malone antegrade continent enema at a single institution in patients suffering from severe defecatory disorders. METHODS: A total of 18 patients (15 females; median age, 31 (range, 12-63) years) underwent a Malone antegrade continent enema (August 1999 to September 2004). The Malone antegrade continent enema technique has been previously described; however, in this series emphasis was placed on method appendix tunneling. Patients' charts were reviewed and follow-up telephone interviews were conducted. Indications for Malone antegrade continent enema were chronic constipation (n = 12), intractable fecal incontinence (n = 5), or both (n = 1). The underlying pathology included neurogenic (n = 2), congenital (n = 4), postsurgery-related (n = 4), irritable bowel syndrome (n = 6), and megarectum (n = 2). The appendix (n = 17) or cecum (n = 1) was used as a conduit. RESULTS: The mean follow-up was 18.5 (range, 3-67) months. Fourteen patients (78 percent) still use the Malone antegrade continent enema routinely and report good functional outcome. Three patients (20 percent) required stoma creation as subsequent alternate treatment. A total of 10 patients experienced 12 complications: 3 perioperative (infections) and 9 postoperative Malone antegrade continent enema use/nonuse complications (4 stomal orifice strictures, 2 fecal impactions, 2 appendiceal perforations, and 1 irrigation catheter knot). No patient experienced leakage from the appendiceal stoma. During the follow-up interval, one patient underwent proctectomy for megarectum. No failures occurred in patients with congenital or neurogenic disorders. CONCLUSIONS: Malone antegrade continent enema is a reasonable option for the treatment of select patients with severe defecation disorders. Good functional patient self-reported outcome was achieved by 78 percent of patients. The social inconvenience of stoma leakage is avoided with appropriate surgical technique. Malone antegrade continent enema is one option that provides a less invasive surgical alternative than colectomy or ileostomy for severe defecation disorders.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks for the info, Spasman. now if i can just find a doc whom i can convince that my situation is severe, like the article says. don't you just love it when doc after doc will be all dismissive and just tell you to "live with it". I have been living with it for about 40 years now but it's not what i'd really call "living"--more like enduring.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I did a Pubmed research.It has been known for about 15 years.Dr.Malone from UK was the first to do the surgery.Use the words:Malone entrograde enemaThere is 5 pages of world experimentation:http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...earch&DB=pubmed


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...l=pubmed_docsum


> quote: Cir Esp. 2006 Dec;80(6):403-5. Links [Treatment of severe chronic constipation through the antegrade continent enema procedure.][Article in Spanish]Pera M, Pares D, Pascual M, Perez M, Canete N, Sanchez de la Blanca MI, Andreu M, Grande L. Unidad de Cirugia Colorrectal. Servicio de Cirugia General. Hospital del Mar. Barcelona. Espana.The antegrade continent enema procedure was first described in 1990 by Malone for the treatment of severe fecal neurogenic incontinence in children. Since then, this technique has been successfully carried out in adults, as well as in patients with refractory constipation. The procedure provides a continent and catheterizable channel, generally an appendicostomy, through which antegrade washouts are given to produce colonic emptying. We describe the case of a 23-year-old man with severe constipation and overflow fecal incontinence who underwent an appendicostomy. There were no immediate postoperative complications and saline washouts were started on the fourth day. Since then, the patient has had a bowel movement between 1 and 3 hours after each washout, has recovered continence, and no longer wears an absorbent pad.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Babender,when you used regular enema,did you experienced water stagnation in the sigmoid colon?An odd feeling that the things just sit there?When i use use 1 liter i often have this problem.I'm not sure if adding water by the cecum would clear everything in my colon.I'm quite special with my sigmoid spasms.I'm glad it help you tho.Thanks to share here.


----------



## 23528 (Jan 8, 2006)

I had 2 Docs at the Ferguson Clinic in Grand Rapids. Dr Thomas Rupp was my gastro Doc and he is a great guy. He did not blow me off at all. He ordered every test known to man, he was relentlis and very compassionate. In the end, he reffered my to Doctor Donald Kim, a colon rectal surgeon at the Ferguson Clinic. All my test would come back normal, even the Sitz marker test. It was strange, everything was saying I was fine, but I couldnt squeeze out ANYTHING. Yes, I had alot of luck with enemas, but they are so messy, and such a pain to do. I travel alot for work, and the last thing I would want to do is get down in the bathroom floor in some hotel somewhere with my enema bag. I never wanted to carry the thing anyway, I had a major fear of getting searched at the airports, and them pulling my enema bag out!!! So began my life of being Philips Milk of Mags best customer. Dulcolax and all that stuff would work, but the cramps that came with them were worse than the constipation itself. I did make a few visits to the Gastro Dept at U of M. They figured I had some sort of electrical problem between my head and my guts. But thanks to our fantastic health care system, my insurence company would not authorize more visits to U of M. There is nothing worse than waking every day, and your very first thought is " How bad is it going to get today". Then trying to convince your doctor that you are not just crazy. I had the same primary care doc for 18 years. We ended up in a huge shouting match in his office one day over this, and I havent seen him since. He kept telling me that it was all in my head and wanted to put me on anti depresents. I told him the only thing depressing is that I cant go to the bathroom, and no one will listen. They can transplant hearts, put your limbs on someone elses body, yada yada, but they cant fix it so you can just go to the bathroom? Cmon.......


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Spasman--thanks for the additional articles--lots of good info there. I have that problem sometimes with 1 qt. enemas--that feeling that there is still water further up there in the colon--higher up in the left side and even in the transverse (is that the top part?) colon.it'll be all gurgle-y and sloshing around in there.Babender--thanks for the dr's names. I wrote them down for future reference although yes you are sure right about our fantastic health care system. I seriously doubt if my hmo or even blue cross would authorize my going across the state to Ferguson for treatment. I've had to battle with them over lots of things. they won't pay for zelnorm (even when my doc and i appealed) and even refused to pay for my routine age-50-colonoscopy ( a "covered service") until i filed a claim about it.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Babender,can you just tell us if the water from your enema before the surgery would all evacuate or some liquid stayed trapped in your sigmoid?Also,have you ever had a defecography?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

The reason why i ask you Babender,it's because sigmoid spasms/contraction can cause gas or water to be entrapped.


----------



## 23528 (Jan 8, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by SpAsMaN*:Babender,can you just tell us if the water from your enema before the surgery would all evacuate or some liquid stayed trapped in your sigmoid?Also,have you ever had a defecography?


Yes, a normal enema would USUALLY evcauate me very well. I just hated doing them. And yes, I had a defecography. Cant say Ide ever want to go thru that again. It showed a little weakness in the pelvic floor.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Interesting that you had a defecography showing pelvic floor trouble.I got that too perhaps to a higher level.I have to ask you,does the "hole" prevent gas to escape and stuff?Sorry to ask all this but i'm curious coz i read a discussion on a french board about a guy using a charchoal filter.Also the guy had some issue with thighning of the hole making difficult to pass the "seringue"(the doctor is suppose to untigth it).Other than that he was happy with the results.Who want to keep the #### inside anyway.


----------



## 23528 (Jan 8, 2006)

That was probably my biggest fear going into this. I had some small leakage at first. No "fecal" matter, but just some water like liquid. As time goes on, it seems to get less and less. I have had no episodes of gas or anything escaping. The best thing about it is that its right in my belly button and very very small in size. I do not forsee any issues with going shirtless at the beach in the summer or anything, its very unnoticable. The doctor did warn me to insert my catheter every day, wether I use it or not, to keep the hole open. Consider it like an ear piercing, if you dont insert an earing in it once in awhile, it closes up.


----------



## Sean (Feb 8, 1999)

BabenderYour post is so helpful. I have had colonic inertia (severe chronic constipation) since I was about 16. About four or five years ago, I had a consult with a surgeon about subtotal colectomy - removal of most of my colon. At the time, he offered me the MACE procedure as an alternative. I was wary, thinking that it would not be any improvement over a conventional tap water enema. I ended up not doing it, and I still refuse to have my colon removed. Is the MACE procedure really better than say doing a conventional enema with an enema bag? Those do not work as well as they used to for me. There is a lot of cramping and it takes a while to finish working. Right now I am managing with a combination of Zelnorm, Miralax and dulcolax. Needless to say, I don't feel all that great, especially when the dulcolax starts cramping up my gut. I take it that you would recommend the MACE procedure. Sean


----------



## 17014 (Apr 13, 2005)

###babender Did you have other symptoms than chronic C before you did the surgeon? Any pain?


----------



## Sean (Feb 8, 1999)

Babender,I sent you a private message on this topic.Sean


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

> quote:Originally posted by babender:That was probably my biggest fear going into this. I had some small leakage at first. No "fecal" matter, but just some water like liquid. As time goes on, it seems to get less and less. I have had no episodes of gas or anything escaping. The best thing about it is that its right in my belly button and very very small in size. I do not forsee any issues with going shirtless at the beach in the summer or anything, its very unnoticable. The doctor did warn me to insert my catheter every day, wether I use it or not, to keep the hole open. Consider it like an ear piercing, if you dont insert an earing in it once in awhile, it closes up.


That's amazing,the hole act like a sphincter preventing back up outside.Perhaps the appendice is design that way naturally.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

> quote:I was wary, thinking that it would not be any improvement over a conventional tap water enema. I ended up not doing it, and I still refuse to have my colon removed. Is the MACE procedure really better than say doing a conventional enema with an enema bag? Those do not work as well as they used to for me. There is a lot of cramping and it takes a while to finish working.


Do you use the enema at 38-39 degrees?Normally,you shouldn't feel much pain at this temp..


----------



## 23528 (Jan 8, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by Sean:BabenderYour post is so helpful. I have had colonic inertia (severe chronic constipation) since I was about 16. About four or five years ago, I had a consult with a surgeon about subtotal colectomy - removal of most of my colon. At the time, he offered me the MACE procedure as an alternative. I was wary, thinking that it would not be any improvement over a conventional tap water enema. I ended up not doing it, and I still refuse to have my colon removed. Is the MACE procedure really better than say doing a conventional enema with an enema bag? Those do not work as well as they used to for me. There is a lot of cramping and it takes a while to finish working. Right now I am managing with a combination of Zelnorm, Miralax and dulcolax. Needless to say, I don't feel all that great, especially when the dulcolax starts cramping up my gut. I take it that you would recommend the MACE procedure. SEAN, I WOULD HIGHLY RECCOMEND IT. IT WORKS SO MUCH BETTER THAN A NORMAL ENEMA. THERE IS ALOT OF RESEARCH THAT WILL TELL YOU THAT A NORMAY ENEMA IS UNNATURAL. THINK ABOUT IT, YOU ARE TRYING TO PUSH SOMETHING "UP", WHERE IT IS TRYING TO COME "DOWN. AND IT IS SO MUCH CLEANER AND EASIER THAN A NORMAL ENEMA. I HAD NO LUCK WITH ZELNORM AND MIRALAX. DULCOLAX WOULD CRAMP ME SO BAD, ALTHOUGH MOST OF THE TIME IT WORKED, IT ABOUT KILLED ME. I WAS ON A CONSTENT DIET OF MILK OF MAG. BUT THAT WAS SO UNPREDICTABLE, SOMETIMES IT WOULD WORK IN AN HOUR OR TWO, OTHER IMES IT WOULD BE SEVERAL HOURS. I AM FINALLY SLEEPING THRU THE ENTIRE NIGHT, WHICH IS SOMETHING I HADNT DONE IN YEARS.Sean


----------



## 23528 (Jan 8, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by Sarmiento:###babender Did you have other symptoms than chronic C before you did the surgeon? Any pain?


My history in brief. I was as reular as a clock for 33/34 years. And Im talking 3 times a day, same time everyday. My wife and kids used to joke they could set a clock by my bowles. I woke up one day and could not go. WEnt a few months (hate going to the doc) figured it would go away. It didnt, got worse and worse and worse. I had a ton of pain and bloating. I couldnt pass gas to save my own life. I got into such a viscous cycle of laxatives/milk of mag, I didnt know up from down. But in order to function, especially work, I had no choice. I have not taken one pill, 1 drop of milk of mag in 2 months. And going from a 1/2 bottle a day, Ide say thats pretty good.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

> quote:IT WORKS SO MUCH BETTER THAN A NORMAL ENEMA. THERE IS ALOT OF RESEARCH THAT WILL TELL YOU THAT A NORMAY ENEMA IS UNNATURAL. THINK ABOUT IT, YOU ARE TRYING TO PUSH SOMETHING "UP", WHERE IT IS TRYING TO COME "DOWN.


I will second you on that.Working with the "flow" is often useful in order to mimic peristaltism.The body desesperly try to recreate normal waves and movement.


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

I find this procedure interesting, to say the least. I guess my main question would be what about people who don't have an appendix? Or what if after the surgery, you had an attack of appendicitis? What would happen then?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I think there is a modified technic.They use the ileo-valve as a sphincter.Yeah that's interesting.http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...l=pubmed_docsumDis Colon Rectum. 2007 Feb 15; [Epub ahead of print]Long-Term Functional Assessment of Antegrade Colonic Enema for Combined Incontinence and Constipation Using a Modified Marsh and Kiff Technique.Altomare DF, Rinaldi M, Rubini D, Rubini G, Portincasa P, Vacca M, Artor NA, Romano G, Memeo V. Department of Emergency and Organ Transplantation, General Surgery and Liver Transplantation Unit, University of Bari, piazza G Cesare, 11-70124, Bari, Italy, altomare###clichiru.uniba.it.PURPOSE: Constipation and fecal incontinence can severely affect quality of life for patients, particularly when simultaneously present. Malone antegrade colonic enema enables periodic colonic emptying, thus preventing uncontrolled passage of feces and constipation. METHODS: Eleven patients with fecal incontinence and severe constipation or perineal colostomy after Miles' operation underwent a modified Marsh and Kiff ileostomy for antegrade colonic enema. Before and after surgery, the patients were fully evaluated for gastrointestinal functions, including gallbladder and stomach emptying time, H(2)-breath test, colonic transit time, dynamic defecography, and anorectal manometry. The severity of incontinence and constipation was scored preoperatively and postoperatively by using the American Medical System score and Cleveland Clinic Constipation scale, respectively, whereas the quality of life was measured by the Gastrointestinal Quality of Life Index. The surgical technique involved division of the terminal ileum 10 to 15 cm from the ileocecal valve, anastomosis and intussusception of the ileum with the cecum, narrowing of the ileal conduit with a linear stapler, and a small, introflexed ileostomy with an advanced skin flap. RESULTS: During the postoperative period, the mean American Medical System score decreased significantly from 77 to 11 (P < 0.01) and the mean Cleveland Clinic Constipation score from 23 to 8.5 (P < 0.01) with a significant improvement of quality of life. Antegrade colonic enema did not affect gallbladder, gastric, or orocecal transit time, which remained comparable with baseline. Colonic scintigraphy showed that antegrade colonic enema was efficient to clean the whole colon and rectum, leaving only 24 (range, 6-40) percent of the initial radioactivity after 30 minutes. Ileal manometry confirmed the presence of a high-pressure zone, preventing accidental reflux. CONCLUSIONS: Modified Marsh and Kiff technique is a safe and effective surgical option to treat patients with combined fecal incontinence and severe constipation and those with perineal colostomy after Miles. It should be recommended as a last option before colostomy.


----------



## 23528 (Jan 8, 2006)

I know that my Doctor told me that if I did not have an appendix, then I would not be able to have this procedure. as far as it bursting, its my understanding that the appendix is pretty much removed and reused for this, so it no longer has its original function. AS Spasman said, maybe there is some osrt of alternative if you have had your appendix removed. I guess I dont know anything about that. I can only tell you what I was told.


----------



## Nomie (Mar 22, 2000)

I don't have time right now to post the web site but I read last night that if you don't have an appendix they can still do this by making a tube instead. I see the head guy at the Brigham and Woman's hospital today and will ask him about this MACE operation. Wish me luck.


----------



## 17014 (Apr 13, 2005)

I cannot imagine how this MACE surgeon can help IBS people. After the surgeon you have still the irritable colon in you. They don`t take it out, correct? Babender: Perhaps you had a mis-diagnose. I doubt you ever had IBS, even if the radio marker showed a normal transit time, you probably had a megacolon.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Sarmiento,he dosen't have megacolon because i think they would have tell him.For the IBS thing,my opinion is that it is really possible to feel better with colonic drainage.I always feel better the less stools i have poisoning me.Eg;Less stools=less gas


----------



## 23528 (Jan 8, 2006)

ALL I CAN TELL YOU IS IVE HAD EVERY TEST KNOWN TO MAN, BEEN ON EVERY DIET THERE IS, TAKEN EVERY PRESCRIPTION AND OVER THE COUNTER MEDS. AND YES, THE ONLY SORT OF DIAGNOSIS I EVER HAD WAS IBS. I HAVE BEEN TOO SEVERAL LOCAL HOSPITALS AND THE UNIVERSITY OF MICHIGAN, ALL THE SAME, ALL TEST NORMAL. NOW YOUR CORRECT, DID I GET A PROPER DIAGNOSIS??? IN MY MIND, NO I DID NOT. BUT WHAT I CAN TELL YOU IS THAT LIFE RIGHT NOW IS A HELLUVA LOT BETTER THAN IT WAS 2 MONTHS AGO. WILL I KEEP GOING IN TRYING TO FIND A DIAGNOSIS? MAYBE, BUT I THINK AFTER 5 YEARS OF TRYING TO TAKE A ####, IM GOING TO TAKE AWHILE OFF AND ENJOY HOW GOOD I FEEL.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Thanks Babender,i also look forward for better days no matter what it's gonna take.


----------



## Nomie (Mar 22, 2000)

Would you believe this Dr. I saw today never heard of this MACE operation.He also rushed my visit and more or less told me to go back to the Dr. I have been seeing for 10 years.I only went to this guy for a second opinion and he was no help at all. Anyways here is the web site I was talking about in my last post.http://www.acpgbi.org.uk/patient_info/docs/ACE.doc


----------



## 23528 (Jan 8, 2006)

yeah, ide believe it. THats what I said in one of my post, you HAVE TO BE DEMANDING. I have no idea why the docs attempt to blow this off so bad. I had a similer exp with a back problem several years ago. They wanted me to just keep going thru physival therapy, which I did, religously, but it didnt help at all. Finally found the right guy, whos first comment when he looked at my MRI was " how have you even been walking". I was on the table within a week and havent had a back problem since. Its almost as if something doesnt just JUMP out at them, its easier to lable it something thats all in your mind, and just blow you off. Very frustrating.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Babender,can you read my first reply of the post?Thanks


----------



## 22568 (Feb 24, 2007)

I can't even express how much of a relief it is to see that someone else has suffered from what I have an actually figured out a way to fix it. I am only 21 and I have been chronically constipated for 3 years. I have literally tried EVERYTHING in the book, even to colon hydroptherapy sessions. Anything to get this **** out of me. Everything you said is how I feel, no one understands, no one cares. They don't think its a big deal, and no one is of any help. To make it worse everyone in my life is more then regular, and they make it a point to talk about how regular they are. Maybe the worst thing is they try to tell me things that make them go, like maybe after 3 years it will help me, like I am THAT dumb that I haven't tried EVERYTHING. I have seen almost 5 doctors, including one at the UCLA medical center, and now the Davis Medical center. I have tried asking about surgery because I am too young to have to continue dealing with this via laxative (which hardly do ANYHING anymore) or medications that only make me gassy and bloated. None of them seem very interested in getting to the bottom of my condition, but are quick to say no to surgery. It was like and answered prayer to see this posting, to see that you were able to find relief because what you felt is how I feel. I would rather have a bag hanging on my side then be 15 pounds heavier then I should be and constantly uncomfortable and feel like ****. It would be so great if you, or anyone else in this forum would like to talk because I have no one to talk to about this problem and it it killing me, making me so frustrated and angry and just defeated. Anything would be helpful, any advice on how to push this surgery process foward, and more details about the procedure and how to get it. I will do anything!!!!!


----------



## 23528 (Jan 8, 2006)

Hey Desperate, no problem man, caht with you all I can. Its amazing how taking a dump can become the most important thing in your life. One thing I have found though, is the more people you talk to, the more you realise there are a ton of people that have some sort of stomach/gut issues. I am very greatful to the Doctor that I had that new about this surgery, because I had never, ever heard of it before myself. But also i did not give up. I pursued an answer or diagnosis almost daily. My wife was cleaning out our bathrrom the other day and I couldnt believe all the "remedies" that I had purchased over the years. I think I have enough stuff up there to give someone the runs everyday for a year. I actually laugh when I thinking about all the crazy stuff Ive tried, but man, you are willing to do about anything to lay some pipe. I ahd that colon cleansing thing done too. I could only locate 1 lady up here that does it. She was an old hippie from the 60s, and she was a total trip. She had a 1 room office and the bed and the machine was right behind her desk. It was fricken crazy. It worked, for about 1 day and then I was right back to where I started. Im not real sure what got me more depressed, the actual constipation or the thoughts of that I may live with this for the rest of my life. And I too am only 39, so I can imagine how you feel at such a young age. I never took part in this website nefore this. I would get on once in awhile to check and see if anything earth shattering had been discovered, but thats about it. After getting this procedure I felt it was very important to let others know about it, because it is so unheard of. I felt so good that I bought a plane ticket ( with wifes permission) and flew down to Florida this week. Spent a couple of days down there bymself, going for walks, going for drives, just basically enjoying life for the first time in forever. Other than missing my family, I had a great time. I will be more than happy to answer all I can for you. I am no doc, no therapist or anything. But I am very compassionate to people that are suffering thru this, cuz it truly does SUCK, and no one knows that more than me!! Keep your chin up man, there is life after turds!!!!


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

How are you doing Babender?


----------



## Nomie (Mar 22, 2000)

Yes,how are you doing?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Here the link from Nomie in case you had miss it:Retrograde enema:http://www.acpgbi.org.uk/patient_info/docs/ACE.doc


----------

